# 2002 SE-R bumper on a 2001 GXE..........



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

Is it possible to do this. My GF's 2001 Sentra GXE was backed into, and her front bumper was totalled. The guy who hit here is obviously at fault and his insurance will be paying to have her car fixed.. My question is, Can she put a 2002 SE-R bumper on as the new replacment? Is it a direct bolt on, with no other modifications? If so is the SE-R grill attached to the bumper, or does that have to be ordered seperatly. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

PIMPD1.8T said:


> Is it possible to do this. My GF's 2001 Sentra GXE was backed into, and her front bumper was totalled. The guy who hit here is obviously at fault and his insurance will be paying to have her car fixed.. My question is, Can she put a 2002 SE-R bumper on as the new replacment? Is it a direct bolt on, with no other modifications? If so is the SE-R grill attached to the bumper, or does that have to be ordered seperatly. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks. :thumbup:



yes... ordered seperately...


----------



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> yes... ordered seperately...


Thanks, the grill too has to be ordered seperatly?

Anyone have the Nissan OEM part number for the 2002 SE-R Bumper and Grill


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

PIMPD1.8T said:


> Thanks, the grill too has to be ordered seperatly?
> 
> Anyone have the Nissan OEM part number for the 2002 SE-R Bumper and Grill


 i believe so...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont forget the lower bumper insert also...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't waste the $300 on stock grilles. Make your own from home depot.


----------



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

Man, this is a pain, so how many peices are involved in putting on the stock SE-R bumper. Based on what I am reading there are 3. Is this correct? and again, anyone have the OEM part numbers on these parts. Thanks guys


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, all you need is the bumper. grilles can be made out of chicken wire for hundreds less than the stock grilles.


----------



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> dude, all you need is the bumper. grilles can be made out of chicken wire for hundreds less than the stock grilles.


Dude, if you read the top post, I am getting it all replaced, with OEM parts, it's being done through insurance. I don;t wanna have to make anything... I just want to know the list of OEM parts that are needed to complete the front of a 2002 SE-R. Everything but the fogs. Will be put on my GF's 2001 GXE


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

PIMPD1.8T said:


> Dude, if you read the top post, I am getting it all replaced, with OEM parts, it's being done through insurance. I don;t wanna have to make anything... I just want to know the list of OEM parts that are needed to complete the front of a 2002 SE-R. Everything but the fogs. Will be put on my GF's 2001 GXE



werd


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, if it's all being done thru insurance, make THEM do the work.........or, actually, the body shop.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sounds like thats what he plans on doing, but just wants to make sure everything will match up to the stock mounting points and such... ie no fabrication/modification which insurance WOULDN'T cover...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so thats why he wants all the part numbers........................?

He should tell his body shop he wants those specific parts. he doesn't need the part number, all the shop does is call and say they need a bumper and grilles for a XX


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i guess were all not experts at crashing our cars...


----------



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> so thats why he wants all the part numbers........................?
> 
> He should tell his body shop he wants those specific parts. he doesn't need the part number, all the shop does is call and say they need a bumper and grilles for a XX



Thanks Shmuck. I got my help from some other cool people on this board. Unlike your dumbass remarks, some people actually have some intelligent advice. My GF got hit from another car, and the other guys insurance is paying for her car to get fixed with all BARND NEW OEM parts. Why the hell would I go out and to Home Depot or where ever it is you go, and buy some $hitty chicken mesh and make my own grills.


chimmike said:


> grilles can be made out of chicken wire for hundreds less than the stock grilles.


 Thanks for your genius posts. :loser: 



chimmike said:


> dude, if it's all being done thru insurance, make THEM do the work.........or, actually, the body shop..


 Oh ya I'll call the insurance and tell them I want to replace the bumper, with a different and more expensive one. I'm sure they will appreciate that. I'm just doing some extra homework, so I know that everything can be done 100%, with no complications. Thats whats so good about these car forums. You can find great feedback to any question. And ofcourse $smarta$$ comments. Thats where you fit in. 

Anyways as you can see by my username I own a Jetta 1.8T, so I won't be back here again. Thanks again to everyone who helped :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

damn, looks like another noob got run off the board by some cranky old regular...


----------



## PIMPD1.8T (Feb 24, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> damn, looks like another noob got run off the board by some cranky old regular...


Hey boss, I'm not really a "noob". I don't drive a Sentra, not really much of a fan, so I don't really care to know anything about it. Until what happened yesterday with GF's car. But ya if I was a noob I probably would stop posting on this board after having a run in with "some cranky old regular" (chimmike). But it's all good, I found out what I needed to know. 

Peace.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

PIMPD1.8T said:


> Hey boss, I'm not really a "noob". I don't drive a Sentra, not really much of a fan, so I don't really care to know anything about it. Until what happened yesterday with GF's car. But ya if I was a noob I probably would stop posting on this board after having a run in with "some cranky old regular" (chimmike). But it's all good, I found out what I needed to know.
> 
> Peace.



just meant noob to this forum, not in general...


----------

